# Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza



## Talki-W (8. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr Angler,
möchte gerne nach Mequinenza mit ein paar Freunden und das auf eigene Faust.Dem entsprechend brauchen wir möglichst viel Info, speziell wo gibt es Angelkarten (Fischereischein) und was für Auflagen es für ein 3,6m langes Schlauchboot mit einem 15PS Zweitackt-Motor gibt. Für Hilfreiches wären wir sehr dankbar.Bis denne alle Ruten hoch.


----------



## ralle (8. März 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

Hallo Talki-W

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !!

Mal ein Link   http://home.intergga.ch/til/gewaesser/mequinenza.htm


Ich denke deine Infos wirst du noch bekommen.


----------



## herrm (23. März 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

@talki-w
du musst aufpassen wild campen ist verboten,boote müssen in Spanien zugelassen sein und über eine CHE Nr. verfügen.
Polizei kontrolliert sehr,wegen wild campen und boote. im septemper sind erst 3 leute ertrunken und seit dem ist es noch schlimmer.
ohne gültigen papiere nehmen die dir die ganze angelausrüstung mit.


----------



## heinzrch (24. März 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

@herrm: 
genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn ich auf eigene Faust dort hin fahre, ohne irgendwas zu buchen, bekomme ich dann in realistischer Zeit (also max. 1-2 Tage) das Boot zugelassen und die Angellizenzen? Gibt dort so was wie Campingplätze?


----------



## Birger (29. März 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

Campingplätze gibt es direkt am Stausee, gegenüber vom Bavarian Guiding ist ein günstiger, ist aber auch ausgeschilert. Angellizenzen sind kein Problem, kannst du dir selbst in Fraga besorgen, der gilt dann für den Cinca und den oberen Stausee. Für den Segre musst du eine Lizenz mind. eine Woche im Voraus bestellen und für den unteren Stausee kann man mit der Jahreslizenz Tages und Wochenkarten in fast jeder Kneipe oder bei den Veranstaltern sofort kaufen. 
Boot hab ich 0 Plan, ich war nur vom Ufer los.


----------



## klee (8. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

Hi ,

so war jetzt gerade eine woche unten .Ich kan dir nur sagen der campingplatz ist erste klasse vom BGS und das restorante auch .besorge dir ne lizenz zum angeln und lasse dein Boot zu .Am besten rufe bei BGS mal an und dir wird bestimmt geholfen.Wir wurden auch einmal von der polizei kontrolliert und sind eine rute (ist bvorher im drill zerbrochen )und 1 Rolle losgeworden weil wir unsere Ausweise nicht bei hatten und zu dicht am wehr geangelt haben.Mit der polizei ist nicht zu spaßen da unten |krach:  |krach:


----------



## Adrian* (8. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

@klee

hast du die rute wieder???
und was ist BGS?


----------



## Ghanja (8. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

Bavarian Guiding Service


----------



## herrm (8. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

campen kanst du auch auf der www.rancho-rio-ebro.de,kriegst dort auch früstück und essen und ist nicht direkt im ort wo die polizei laufend kontrolliert.
das boot unten zulassen kriegst du kurzfristig nicht hin,ist auch sehr teuer,ich bezahle für mein boot 478,-euro im jahr,das rendiert sich nur wenn du  3-4 mal unten bist.


----------



## klee (10. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

Die rute habe ich nicht wieder ,bekomme die erst wen die strafe bezahlt ist wieder .Die vom BGS wollen sie mir dan zusenden es war eine Sportex Kev Pike 100g.

BGS= Bavarian guiding service


----------



## cougar (25. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

Leider kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen. Werde in 2 Wochen das erste mal am Ebro fischen.
Hat jemand von euch aktuelle Infos aus Mequinenza?
Oder war jemand schon mal Anfang Mai dort?
Kann es sein, dass der Zander dann Schonzeit hat?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.
Kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## heinzrch (26. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

#h @herm:

 |kopfkrat wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, macht es also für einmal im Jahr absolut keinen Sinn, ein 3m Boot aufs Dach (oder trailer) zu packen, und dorthin mitzunehmen ?

Bekommt man vieleicht vor Ort so einfache Holzboote zu mieten,  die man mit seinem eigenen, mitgebrachten Außenborder dann dort fahren kann ?


----------



## herrm (26. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

@heinzrch 
du bekommst dort boote mit motor zu mieten,brauchst kein motor mitzunehmen.
3m boot ist für spanien ungeeignet zu klein,wenn da wind ist säufst mit dem ding ab.
@cougar
zander haben in spanien keine schonzeit.bin um diese zeit auch unten,fahre am freitag abend bis pfingstsamstag.normaler weise gehen die zander gut um diese zeit,aber dieses jahr ist vieles anders,bin vor drei wochen unten gewesen da hatte das wasser im riba roja gerade mal 8 grad,was völlig unnormal für diese jahreszeit ist.


----------



## PTA Sascha (27. April 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*



			
				herrm schrieb:
			
		

> @heinzrch
> du bekommst dort boote mit motor zu mieten,brauchst kein motor mitzunehmen.
> 3m boot ist für spanien ungeeignet zu klein,wenn da wind ist säufst mit dem ding ab.
> @cougar
> zander haben in spanien keine schonzeit.bin um diese zeit auch unten,fahre am freitag abend bis pfingstsamstag.normaler weise gehen die zander gut um diese zeit,aber dieses jahr ist vieles anders,bin vor drei wochen unten gewesen da hatte das wasser im riba roja gerade mal 8 grad,was völlig unnormal für diese jahreszeit ist.


 
Ich würde auch nicht an den Riba Roja fahren.#q  War eben unten, und da läuft nada, nix, niente, augering....

Nach vielen telefonaten mit experten in Sachen Ebro bzw. Zanderangeln wurde mir klar warum.

Gut, das Wasser war ein wenig zu kalt, aber der Hammer kommt erst. Am Riba Roja steht schlichtweg weniger Fisch! Klingt komisch, is aber so...

Liegt zum Teil am zu klaren Wasser. 

Ich war erst viermal in Mequinenza, und einmal am Riba Roja. Und ich behaupte jetzt einfach: Mequinenza ist besser, Punkt! 

Bezieht sich alles auf die Zanderfischerei, nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. Waller sind nicht so mein Ding - Kaulquappenangeln stört mich irgendwie.... :q 

Mfg

Sascha


----------



## Sargo (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

Hallo,

erbitte Infos zum Angeln im Mittelmeer bei Alicante (genauer Ort Terrovieja)

Viiiielen Dank

Fische sonst in Portugal


----------



## Adrian* (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

@Klee

das aber ganz schönes monster...


----------



## Bruttia (7. August 2017)

*AW: Info Spanien Ebro Mequinenza*

Ich weiß, ist ein uralter Beitrag aber ich wollte nicht einen neuen Thread für ein altes Thema aufmachen. Wir wollen im Oktober nach Mequinenza und haben eine Ferienwohnung angemietet. Wie sieht es mit den angellinzenzen vor Ort aus ? Ich habe oben gelesen in Fraga kaufen. Ist das noch aktuell oder kann man sie vor Ort kurzfristig erwerben?  
Kann man im Ort ein Boot mieten ? Muss nichts großes sein, nur zum Köder ausfahren.


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich hole den uralten Thread mal wieder hoch. Kann jemand sagen, wie diesen Spätsommer/Herbst die Zandersaison am Stausee lief?


----------



## ae71 (4. April 2019)

Hallo Georg, ich hab es erst jetzt gelesen gehabt.
Letztes Jahr lief es schlecht am Ebro. Ich selbst war mit 5 weiteren Kollegen dort. Mitte Oktober und wir haben in einer Woche zusammen 2 Zander gefangen und 4Welse .
Es war am unteren See in Mequinenza. Angeblich ist es wieder besser geworden. Im November fahren wir wieder hin. Wir lieben dieses Gewässer.


----------



## Gunnar76 (15. April 2019)

Hallole,

fahre in 10 Tagen an den Ebro untere Staustufe an den Matarrana und wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand gerade unten ist bzw. irgendwelche Tipps hat.

Nach meinen Recherchen  ist es für Spanien noch etwas kühl da unten. 

Fahren hauptsächlich zum Zander fischen runter Barsche wären auch ok.

Über aktuelle Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Gunnar


----------

